# 1995 Maxima GXE - Knock sensor question



## hoyamannn (Mar 21, 2011)

I recently started having my engine seem to "sputter", and went in to Autozone for them to read the code. It came back that my knock sensor is bad. I found a 2006 Maxima to replace my 1996, but it's 50 miles away. The dealer will take my 96 as-is. My question - will I make it 50 miles on the highway with a faulty knock sensor? 

Thanks.


----------



## 302nut (Mar 9, 2011)

youd be lucky if you did bc I had the same prob with my 96 Maximus. mine was just a censor prob but you could as long as its not pushed hard. i had to have my heat/ac censor code PO115 and the knock censor also and that was not cheap fix at all... its reccomened to get a pro to replace the knock censor unless you can look it up in the chilton/haynes manual which is alos listed there...


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Censor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sensor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

P-"OH"-115 - No
P-"Zero"-115 - Yes

Jus poyntin owt da phax


----------

